# Tips for Feeding Dog with Mega-esophagus?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

One of my neighbors is interested in switching his GSD with mega-esophagus to raw. Any tips or advice for switching a dog with mega-e? TIA.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I would be very very careful with a dog with megaE. Aspiration pneumonia can be deadly and is not uncommon. Usually they're food is pureed to an oatmeal consistency, and they are fed in a raised position which is then maintained for a period of time after eating. There is even a special chair that is made to help achieve this. I would urge your neighbor to work with their vet on this to ensure the dog's safety.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I was actually reading up about Mega-E recently because someone was concerned their dog could have this. I was actually trying to think of how one would feed raw to a dog with Mega-E. The best conclusion I came to was a very finely ground raw. I'm not even sure if the bone could be ground fine enough. If not, maybe the dog would take some sort of powder bone meal supplement?


----------

